

Ask HN: Let's compare Amazon wishlists to look for new books - klbarry

My wishlist is mostly books on marketing, history, rhetoric, business, and etc. It's also 199 books long (link in comments). There's probably some books in there that other people would really want but have never heard of.<p>So, I think it might be helpful to see what other people have found.
======
klbarry
[https://www.amazon.com/Kevin-
Barry/wishlist/EA95T62BSIYJ/ref...](https://www.amazon.com/Kevin-
Barry/wishlist/EA95T62BSIYJ/ref=cm_pdp_wish_all_itms)

